# Themen in Java für Diplomarbeit



## Guest (14. Aug 2006)

Hi

ich muss demnächst meine Diplomarbeit schreiben und frage mich jetzt, welche Themen es da in JAVA gibt. Würde mich über viele Antworten freuen.


----------



## SamHotte (14. Aug 2006)

Ich würde ja mal die schwarzen Bretter deiner Lehrstühle abklappern, die in Frage kommen ...


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2006)

Welche Themen gibt's denn in C, oder Datenbanken, oder Betriebssystemen?  :autsch:


----------



## AlArenal (14. Aug 2006)

Wäre recht müßig da nun eine Liste zu machen, da man in Java so ziemlich alles entwickeln kann.


----------



## SnooP (14. Aug 2006)

so ne Frage hab ich ja noch gar nicht gehört  ...

wo studierst du denn? FH oder Uni?
Beim letzteren kenn ich das, dass man entweder aus ausgeschriebenen Arbeiten wählen kann oder aber in einem Institut ein Thema vorschlagen kann... und da ist's relevanter was man denn nu machen will, als mit was man das machen will 

Wenn man auf jeden Fall was implementieren möchte in seiner DA, sollte man ein praxisorientiertes Institut wählen... wir haben hier z.B. Software-Engineering wo ich auch gerade meine DA schreibe im Bereich MDA. Da gibts eigentlich überall momentan Forschungsbereiche was Modelltransformationen, Code-Generierung, Modell-Refactoring etc... angeht. Üblich ist da die Entwicklung von Frameworks etc. - und wenns um sowas geht wird meist automatisch Java vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Kola (14. Aug 2006)

Üblicherweise findet man die interessanten Diplomarbeiten nicht am schwarzen Brett, sondern man muss mit den Professoren reden.
Schreib doch mal, wo du studierst, dannbekommst du hier vielleicht ein paar Angebote!


----------



## A.T. (30. Aug 2006)

Es kommt wie hier schon gesagt wurde nicht darauf an womit du Programmieren willst sondern was! Natürlich gibt es auch Themen über Java aber die sind eher selten. Ist jeden falls bei mir an der FH so.
Ich schreibe in meiner DA ein Program zur Verarbeitung von digitalen Signalen. Hat so gesehen nichts mit Java zu tun. Hätte es auch mit C++ oder so schreiben können.
Frag einfach mal den einen oder andren Prof. irgendwer wird schon was brauchen...


----------



## Acha (1. Sep 2006)

Hi,

kann Dir da auch nur vorschlagen, Dich bei Deinen Profs umzuhören, was die im Moment für DA-Themen aufstellen, ans schwarze Brett zu schauen, oder mal bei Forschungseinrichtungen (Frauenhofer Institut) oder Firmen anzufragen, ob die irgendwas entwickelt haben wollen, was Dir als Thema für eine DA vielleicht zusagt. 
Wenn Du Deine DA bei einer Firma oder einem Institut machst, hast Du für die Zukunft schon mal eine Referenz, wo Du schon mal gearbeitet hast, was eigentlich immer von Vorteil ist. Und wenn Du eine Forschungsarbeit für Deine UNI/FH/... machst, so geschieht das auch auf ein Thema hin und Du arbeitest dann bestimmt nicht für den Papierkorb, was wohl eher der Fall sein kann, wenn Du Dir selbsts ein Thema ausdenken willst. 

Egal, welchen Weg Du wählst, ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg auf der Suche!

MFG

Acha


----------

